

Show HN: SeedSherpa – Ace your seed round - ceekay
http://www.seedsherpa.com/

======
JacobAldridge
It's a compelling value proposition. Like anything, the proof of the pudding
is in the eating and I suspect the biggest value would be the connections.

Get some funded case studies, and the world will beat a path to your door. I'm
not local to you, but happy to share some of my recent/ ongoing Seed funding
experience if that would help you to articulate your value.

